# ie8 slow anyone elses computer down?



## Sean8 (Apr 30, 2009)

Just installed it today, computer has been running SO SLOW, since installing it.


----------



## Duxx (Apr 30, 2009)

mmm switch to firefox or chrome?


----------



## Sean8 (Apr 30, 2009)

Duxx said:


> mmm switch to firefox or chrome?



I do use firefox, it seems like it slowed down my whole computer. opening programs are so damn slow since i isntalled it from earlier today.


----------



## RadeonX2 (Apr 30, 2009)

I had also installed IE8 yesterday on my torrent rig (see specs) so far no slow downs


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 30, 2009)

Check the Task Manager to make sure you're not running at 100% CPU.  Some service may have been angered by the installation and is stuck in an infinite loop.


----------



## Sean8 (Apr 30, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Check the Task Manager to make sure you're not running at 100% CPU.  Some service may have been angered by the installation and is stuck in an infinite loop.



Already checked that   only thing I've done today was install ie8 and run that script on here to check your boot up time.


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Apr 30, 2009)

Actually feels a little snappier.No slowdowns on three diff computers.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 30, 2009)

Sean89 said:


> Already checked that   only thing I've done today was install ie8 and run that script on here to check your boot up time.


Did you restart since installing it?  All the computer resources (virtual memory, memory, and CPU usage) look fine?


----------



## Sean8 (Apr 30, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Did you restart since installing it?  All the computer resources (virtual memory, memory, and CPU usage) look fine?



yes, don't you hate it when things like this happen and you can't find a solution lol

for example it takes ccleaner like 30 seconds to clear my history, before it would take like 4 seconds.  firefox takes like 40 seconds to open.


----------



## Shadow* (Apr 30, 2009)

i noticed ie8 sometimes crashes on start up really quick when opening but no slow downs


----------



## Sean8 (Apr 30, 2009)

just installed it on another computer in the house same thing...damn!


----------



## Shadow* (Apr 30, 2009)

hm i had a problem when i updated my dads through the stupid yahoo update thing since it was faster and it screwed up the installation of ie8 and took twice as long to fix


----------



## Sean8 (Apr 30, 2009)

i cant find the link for internet explorer 7 for windows vista 64bit anyone want to help me find it


----------



## kenkickr (Apr 30, 2009)

Vista 32/64 bit comes with Win 7 preloaded.  If you want IE8 then go here, http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...db-b318-408a-860b-bc37bd6ab70c&displaylang=en.

I tried 8 when I was using Vista H.P. x64 and boy did it suck, just like IE6 and just like IE7!


----------



## Sean8 (Apr 30, 2009)

^ i know internet explorer sucks, i was stupid enough to install the update for ie8 and it made all my shit slow lol gonna let it go and see what happens over the next few days.


----------



## erocker (Apr 30, 2009)

I just did an O/S reinstall and IE8 is working very nicely.  Everything loads up instantly.  I think your update went poorly.


----------



## BroBQ (Apr 30, 2009)

uninstall it, run ccleaner, reboot... and reinstall it


----------



## Sean8 (Apr 30, 2009)

Morrison5891 said:


> uninstall it, run ccleaner, reboot... and reinstall it



uninstalled it comp is running WAY better, might try to reinstall it later or something, for now I'm not.


----------



## feranm_ie8team (Apr 30, 2009)

Sean,

Hi my name’s Feran and I am working with the Internet Explorer Outreach Team to help provide assistance to folks about their Internet Explorer. 

If you’re having issues with your Internet running slow in IE8 you may be running too many add-ons. In IE go to ‘tools’ and ‘manage add-ons’ then disable/enable. Disabling any unnecessary add-ons may help you Internet run faster.

Hope this helps!
Feran


----------



## Shadow* (Apr 30, 2009)

feranm_ie8team said:


> Sean,
> 
> Hi my name’s Feran and I am working with the Internet Explorer Outreach Team to help provide assistance to folks about their Internet Explorer.
> 
> ...



wow


----------



## redline (Apr 30, 2009)

I upgraded two computers at work to IE8, one with XP, and one with Vista. Not only was the browser  slower, the whole operating system ran much slower. I went back to IE7, and everything went back to normal. IE8 also caused the sidebar to stop working on the Vista machine.


----------



## Sean8 (Apr 30, 2009)

redline said:


> I upgraded two computers at work to IE8, one with XP, and one with Vista. Not only was the browser  slower, the whole operating system ran much slower. I went back to IE7, and everything went back to normal. IE8 also caused the sidebar to stop working on the Vista machine.



looks like I'm not the only one where ie8 slowed down the whole computer.  I just uninstalled it and went back to ie7 solved everything just like it did for you

@feran my internet isnt running slow, ie8 slowed down my whole computer


----------



## erocker (Apr 30, 2009)

There is something going wrong with Microsoft's updating process.  Prior to doing an O/S reinstall on this machine upgrading to 8 resulted in slowness.  After the reinstall and installing 8 it's very fast and no problems.


----------



## redline (Apr 30, 2009)

I found a supposed fix here:

http://www.edbott.com/weblog/?p=2443

I haven't tried it yet.


----------



## Sean8 (Apr 30, 2009)

Don't think im installing it until theres a fix, i even tried uninstalling it then reinstalling it, thinking it didn't install right still didnt fix it.  I emailed microsoft asking them about it though see what happens.


----------



## redline (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm going to try the fix (registering a dll) on the XP computer when my boss is done using it. I'll post the results.


----------



## redline (Apr 30, 2009)

It worked! Now I will probably re-install IE8 on the Vista machine. I can't believe Microsoft hasn't figured this out yet. All I had to do was register actxprxy.dll.


----------



## Joel333 (May 30, 2009)

All over the net, including here, people complain about how once IE8 is installed, things slow down everywhere on the computer. Many suggestions have been made including those listed below. Some say one or the other works, but most find the slowness doesn’t go away or reverts after a while. 

Note First: Some of you think you've improved things and I hope it remains so for you. But basically IE8 has a problem and it's just coming to MS's attention--it slows down opening of sites, affects the size of fonts and pics and who knows what else. However, if you are happy with everything stop reading here and congratulations.

If you are having any of the problems I mentioned, this is how I fixed it. I went here 

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/957700

and I let them run the fix for me. It got me back to IE 7 with all my settings intact.

Thereafter everything worked just like before I installed IE8. I suggest one wait some period of time until this problem is fixed before installing IE8.
If you Google “IE 8 slow” or some iteration of it like “Internet Explorer 8 slows down my computer” you’ll see these problems replicated all over.

Below the line are what I tried which didn't work. I acknowledge some people say one or the other fixed things. But if you’re still having a problem—follow my suggestion above.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
May 29, 2009


For IE7
Go to Tools, Internet Options, General Tab, Browsing History. Make sure the dot is in Everytime I Visit the Webpage
Set the disk space to use to no more than 50MB...I have mine set at 15MB. I have history set to 7 days, but this is your choice.
Next go to the Privacy Tab.
Click Advanced button right there in the middle.
Put a check mark in Override Automatic Cookie Handling
Put a dot in Accept 1st Party Cookies and Block 3rd Party Cookies
A check mark in Accept Session Cookies.
Ok, yourself all the way out.

DID NOT HELP.

-----------------------------------------------------

May 29, 2009

Suggestion that immunization of IE in Spybot Search and Destroy slows things down. So, Open Spybot Search and Destroy/Under the Spybot-S&D tab there’s immunize/click on it and uncheck everything for internet explorer. DID NOT HELP. 

To turn off immunization/click on Immunize (on left) and click on
undo at top center.  DID NOT HELP.

------------------------------------------------------------------------


May 29, 2009

Sean,

Hi my name’s Feran and I am working with the Internet Explorer Outreach Team to help provide assistance to folks about their Internet Explorer. 

If you’re having issues with your Internet running slow in IE8 you may be running too many add-ons. In IE go to ‘tools’ and ‘manage add-ons’ then disable/enable. Disabling any unnecessary add-ons may help you Internet run faster.

Hope this helps!
Feran


http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=92827

DID WITH NO EFFECT.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

May 29, 2009

XP:

Start/Run/type cmd
Enter
type regsvr32 actxprxy.dll
Enter
Restart Computer


Windows 7

Start Menu Search Box/right click the Cmd shortcut that appears at top of search results list, Under programs choose run as administrator, in the command prompt windows enter this and press enter: regsvr32 actxprxy.dll
Restart computer


http://www.edbott.com/weblog/?p=2443

DID WITH NO EFFECT


----------



## redline (Jun 1, 2009)

*What does work*

After re-installing IE8 on our Vista machine, I did more research and found that many people repaired the problem by removing their firewall program and installing another brand. It didn't seem to make much difference which brand of firewall they used. Installing IE8 somehow conflicts with many firewalls, causing the computer slow down. I used Zone Alarm for many years without problems, so uninstalling it was the last thing I wanted to try. After trying everything else with no success, I uninstalled Zone Alarm and installed Comodo firewall, and after several weeks, the problem has not returned. I'm curious to see if the problem returns after I install the next Microsoft "update".


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jun 1, 2009)

I'm using ie8 on win7 7100 and its fine,no slowdows,and its quite snappy.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 1, 2009)

redline said:


> After re-installing IE8 on our Vista machine, I did more research and found that many people repaired the problem by removing their firewall program and installing another brand. It didn't seem to make much difference which brand of firewall they used. Installing IE8 somehow conflicts with many firewalls, causing the computer slow down. I used Zone Alarm for many years without problems, so uninstalling it was the last thing I wanted to try. After trying everything else with no success, I uninstalled Zone Alarm and installed Comodo firewall, and after several weeks, the problem has not returned. I'm curious to see if the problem returns after I install the next Microsoft "update".


Makes sense.  I don't have any firewall/anti-virus installed.  I've also not had any problems with IE8.  Coincidence, perhaps.


IE8 has had very few updates.  IE7 was swamped with them just a few weeks after release.


----------



## redline (Jun 1, 2009)

*p.s.*

The firewall change fixed the computer slow down, however, at the time of this post, IE8 still stops the sidebar from working in Vista if you run anything other than the default Vista font size. I haven't found a solution for that yet.


----------

